

OfficeSnapshots.com - aaronsnoswell
http://officesnapshots.com/

======
stevesearer
Glad to see my site submitted to Hacker News- the homepage might be a little
boring so I'll take the time to mention a few items that might be a little
more interesting:

25 Most Popular Offices of 2012 [http://officesnapshots.com/2012/12/27/most-
popular-offices-2...](http://officesnapshots.com/2012/12/27/most-popular-
offices-2012/)

Browse All Offices: <http://www.officesnapshots.com/browse/all/>

Hardware/Software companies: <http://www.officesnapshots.com/browse/hardware-
software/>

Social/Web/Online companies: <http://www.officesnapshots.com/browse/social-
web-online/>

Gaming companies: <http://www.officesnapshots.com/browse/gaming/>

Not sure if anyone would have office related questions, but feel free to fire
away.

